# one for the ladies,what p*sses you of most about men



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

and be very careful as your out numbered lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Errrrrrmmmmmmm.........think, think..........I'll get back when I've had a think.

dont hold your breath?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha! inbe4 Skye666 comes in guns blazing then. :2guns:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Starz said:


> Haha! inbe4 Skye666 comes in guns blazing then. :2guns:


yeh sky who loves it in the pie is still writing her man hate fueled post... :whistling:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

we will be alright here guys trust me :thumbup1:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Come on @skye666 this should be educational


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate said:


> yeh sky who loves it in the pie is still writing her man hate fueled post... :whistling:


did someone mention pie? Hehe...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@Skye666 there you go anabolic :lol:



Flubs said:


> did someone mention pie? Hehe...


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Plate said:


> yeh sky who loves it in the pie is still writing her man hate fueled post... :whistling:


Haha, prob seen this and gonna bide her time and come back later, with a published article; ''101 reasons, why men are cheapskates, liars & why you don't need them.'' - skye666


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Plate said:


> @Skye666 there you go anabolic :lol:


cheers!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

What annoys you about women thread to follow...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> we will be alright here guys trust me :thumbup1:


Oh tag some in Vet!

@Grace45 @Skye666 @Gym Bunny @MissMartinez @Lotte @Kristina


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Verno said:


> Oh tag some in Vet!
> 
> @Skye666 @Gym Bunny @MissMartinez @Grace45 @Lotte @Kristina


glad you left pinky out she dont stand for no sh*t lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> glad you left pinky out she dont stand for no sh*t lol


 @Pinky

Fixed :beer:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Verno said:


> @Pinky
> 
> *Fixed :beer: *


no more vern ,do you no that bunch is going to demorolize us ime out lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Starz said:


> Haha, prob seen this and gonna bide her time and come back later, with a published article; ''101 reasons, why men are cheapskates, liars & why you don't need them.'' - skye666


hahahaha shits gunna get real when she's done abusing her fella..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> no more vern ,do you no that bunch is going to demorolize us ime out lol


Fair enough mate think that's enough to start with lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

vetran said:


> glad you left pinky out she dont stand for no sh*t lol


Just nearly choked when a read this.  hahaha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My temper is probably the only thing my bird would change, I'm a calm fella but I lose my rag with stupid sh1t all the time, lose my keys at home and I blow a gasket!

I really need to learn the "deep breaths and count to ten" sh1t......


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Fair enough mate think that's enough to start with lol


what about the new bird you have been getting on wi? @BeingReborn


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> My temper is probably the only thing my bird would change, I'm a calm fella but I lose my rag with stupid sh1t all the time, lose my keys at home and I blow a gasket!
> 
> I really need to learn the "deep breaths and count to ten" sh1t......


I am the same, cool and collected when the sh1t hits the fan, but if I burn my toast sh1t gets real..

Strange that is ya know wonder why the small things bring out the anger??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> what about the new bird you have been getting on wi? @BeingReborn


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> View attachment 114825


whats that about??

i thought you 2 realy hit it off :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> whats that about??
> 
> i thought you 2 realy hit it off :whistling:


There's an old saying "those that stir the s**t pot should have to lick the spoon"

I've had that spoon in my mouth more than I care to remember :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> There's an old saying "those that stir the s**t pot should have to lick the spoon"
> 
> I've had that spoon in my mouth more than I care to remember :lol:


no more likes but lmao


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I know for a fact my mrs would say I'm lazy and I should help out more around the house. Don't get me wrong I do my bit but we all know the more you do the more that is expected it's never going to be "enough" it's a slippery slope. I'm the provider that's my job


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Hahaha quality thread vet, love reading your threads mate keep it up.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> I am the same, cool and collected when the sh1t hits the fan, but if I burn my toast sh1t gets real..
> 
> Strange that is ya know wonder why the small things bring out the anger??


It's crazy, I'm a very calm guy but it's the little things that get me, add tren in the mix and it's all over!!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> It's crazy, I'm a very calm guy but it's the little things that get me, add tren in the mix and it's all over!!!!


i have honestly been debating tren for my next cycle but I sound just like you.. Little things that wouldn't normally bother me get my blood boiling..

maybe I should give it a miss.. Mast is my alternative!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

naturalun said:


> Hahaha quality thread vet, love reading your threads mate keep it up.


yep nothing happening off the ladies yet i reckon it will all kick start in the morning when theyve made all their blokes a fry up in the morning and sent them packing to work.they will be kickin of on here instead of getting the house work done


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

vetran said:


> yep nothing happening off the ladies yet i reckon it will all kick start in the morning when theyve made all their blokes a fry up in the morning and sent them packing to work


I reckon my contribution to this thread will be regretted in the morning when semi sober..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Plate said:


> *I reckon my contribution to this thread will be regretted in the morning when semi sober.*.


dont worry mate we will back you up this thread is about us and them lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

vetran said:


> dont worry mate we will back you up this thread is about us and them lol


thanks mate, I needed a post that was as bad as mine :lol: that should take some of the heat off me lmao


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> i have honestly been debating tren for my next cycle but I sound just like you.. Little things that wouldn't normally bother me get my blood boiling..
> 
> maybe I should give it a miss.. Mast is my alternative!


Honestly, I would be walking down the road and having visions of pushing complete strangers in front of a bus for walking too slow.

Nearly had something really bad done to a bloke who was an ex of a bird I was seeing too, my mate asked me if it was really what I wanted the day before it was supposed to go down, I just thought "what the fvck am I doing?", was a real,wake up call.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Honestly, I would be walking down the road and having visions of pushing complete strangers in front of a bus for walking too slow.
> 
> Nearly had something really bad done to a bloke who was an ex of a bird I was seeing too, my mate asked me if it was really what I wanted the day before it was supposed to go down, I just thought "what the fvck am I doing?", was a real,wake up call.


fvckin hell lol did you go through with it? Have you ran tren since?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> fvckin hell lol did you go through with it? Have you ran tren since?


No, had to give my head a wobble.

Not run it since, tempted but the sides scared the fvck out of me.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> No, had to give my head a wobble.
> 
> Not run it since, tempted but the sides scared the fvck out of me.


think I need to question my life choices after this haha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> think I need to question my life choices after this haha


It's a great drug, if you can handle the sides.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> It's a great drug, if you can handle the sides.


It does sound good mate, think I may start a cycle with it and if it gets bad just drop it and carry on with the test..

It seems diff for everyone, some people don't even get those kind of sides.. Only way I will know is try it I suppose..


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

You wanna find out how to repel women hang out with me and just copy what I do...


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Obviously this doesn't go for all men but the worst qualities in them for me are (to be fair these would apply to women too if I was that way inclined)
> 
> disloyalty, being crass talking about sex life with others, laziness, being a user and someone whose miserable with money.
> 
> ...


Would you give a guy a break on being lazy at home if he was the only one that worked in the house?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Vet what u playing at????

I think men are such a minuscule part of life there's no need to get pissed off with them and I often don't....

however, seen as y'all think I'm the big bad wolf/witch let me read back and take u out individually


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> yeh sky who loves it in the pie is still writing her man hate fueled post... :whistling:


 'In the pie' see yes this type of chat is vile iv no idea what it means but i can guess ..lads should learn to speak properly when referring to sexual acts is my advice it might piss women off hugely. and go take a picture with the light on so I can see ya face that's a poor attempt plate at pretending ur open to being seen...I know what ur doing!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Come on @skye666 this should be educational


ur northern.....I can't help with education...sorrrryyyyyyy 

but northern men generally lazy as hell, chauvinistic, loud, smell of beer and ****,,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I know for a fact my mrs would say I'm lazy and I should help out more around the house. Don't get me wrong I do my bit but we all know the more you do the more that is expected it's never going to be "enough" it's a slippery slope. I'm the provider that's my job


omg!! Right there that northern guy...give her break !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> yep nothing happening off the ladies yet i reckon it will all kick start in the morning when theyve made all their blokes a fry up in the morning and sent them packing to work.they will be kickin of on here instead of getting the house work done


I don't make breakfast he knows if he's hungry make me something while ya there

So where are u this morning...uh?? Hanging curtains?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Vet what u playing at????
> 
> I think men are such a minuscule part of life there's no need to get pissed off with them and I often don't....
> 
> however, seen as y'all think I'm the big bad wolf/witch let me read back and take u out individually


 :scared:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> dont worry mate we will back you up this thread is about us and them lol


says vet whilst hiding under the duvet this morning....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Where's all the big boys vern.?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Where's all the big boys vern.?


Who you after Skye?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Well this is going well :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Where's all the big boys vern.?


*click*

Very clever Skye


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

Our lass would probably say mi grumpy moods, i often get the cob on just cause, get very ranty about certain stuff. our lass often has to tell me to "let it go". oh yeah and my forgetfulness but then im dyslexic.

mind you i think often ive got things to rant about been that i'm the one who tidies up, cooks, cleans and provide the main child care for my 3 kids.......... and i'm northen too @Skye666 (smell of **** but not beer lol)


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> ur northern.....I can't help with education...sorrrryyyyyyy
> 
> but northern men generally lazy as hell, chauvinistic, loud, smell of beer and ****,,


nice bit of sterio typeing Skye! Now where's mi fcukin flat cap? Lurcher needs tekkin out for a shite ant ferrits need feedin. Then it's off to pub for me while she gets Sunday roast on and guz over rug wi eubank. pmsl


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> nice bit of sterio typeing Skye! Now where's mi fcukin flat cap? Lurcher needs tekkin out for a shite ant ferrits need feedin. Then it's off to pub for me while she gets Sunday roast on and guz over rug wi eubank. pmsl


Don't bite mate, that's what she wants.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> *says vet whilst hiding under the duvet this morning....*


no just waiting for you to calm down lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

PaulB said:


> Don't bite mate, that's what she wants.


it was a fight or flight response pmsl


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> 'In the pie' see yes this type of chat is vile iv no idea what it means but i can guess ..lads should learn to speak properly when referring to sexual acts is my advice it might piss women off hugely. and go take a picture with the light on so I can see ya face that's a poor attempt plate at pretending ur open to being seen...I know what ur doing!!


yeh in the pie as in va jj or growler or axe wound even been known to call it a snatch..

who says I want to be open with my looks? For a start it would mean posting less to save you ladies from the hassle of changing your knickers everytime I did...... Your welcome


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Yes. I'd give him a break if he worked longer hours also.
> 
> Id would expect clothes not to be thrown around though and put in an area and if the dishwasher is unloaded to but their dishes in is and not leave them in the living room or on the counter! I think that part is just respectful when someone tries to keep a clean house.
> 
> I meant lazy in general not specifically around the house. Like I wouldn't really be into a man who didn't do any type if sport or gym work. The kind of man that couldn't really be a$$ed doing anything in his free time!


lol you sound like a right laugh..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> yeh in the pie as in va jj or growler or axe wound even been known to call it a snatch..
> 
> who says I want to be open with my looks? For a start it would mean posting less to save you ladies from the hassle of changing your knickers everytime I did...... Your welcome


 :clap: :clap: :clap:

LOL you still pissed bud?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> LOL you still pissed bud?


 :lol:

well I don't feel ruff, so there's a good chance I could be mate lol

(no likes left)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> :lol:
> 
> well I don't feel ruff, so there's a good chance I could be mate lol
> 
> (no likes left)


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I am for the most part actually. But just courteous and considerate to what I put others through.


mmm me and you would get on :cool2:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

just had a telling off for been lazy so I guess that's her pet hate of me. apparently I've got to tidy around and washed up by the time she's back from supermarket, like fvck that's gunna happen when I'm still laid in bed and its back 2 back episodes of storage hunters on Dave.

times like this I sit back and think how lucky she is to have me.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> just had a telling off for been lazy so I guess that's her pet hate of me. apparently I've got to tidy around and washed up by the time she's back from supermarket, like fvck that's gunna happen when I'm still laid in bed and its back 2 back episodes of storage hunters on Dave.
> 
> times like this I sit back and think how lucky she is to have me.


Your certainly a catch Betty!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I went out yesterday at 2pm and come home at 8pm. She's hit the roof and is in a fowl mood with me right now. Snappy, moody, pain in the ass douche bag.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Errrrrrmmmmmmm.........think, think..........I'll get back when I've had a think.
> 
> dont hold your breath?


is it going to be a long list flubs.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

graham58 said:


> is it going to be a long list flubs.


After 14 hours.......

Nah!!!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> After 14 hours.......
> 
> Nah!!!


thats what i thought,unless she fell asleep thinking about it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> nice bit of sterio typeing Skye! Now where's mi fcukin flat cap? Lurcher needs tekkin out for a shite ant ferrits need feedin. Then it's off to pub for me while she gets Sunday roast on and guz over rug wi eubank. pmsl


hahaha this so true don't pretend to jest!!!



PaulB said:


> Don't bite mate, that's what she wants.


Paul....please it's Sunday no biting


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> yeh in the pie as in va jj or growler or axe wound even been known to call it a snatch..
> 
> who says I want to be open with my looks? For a start it would mean posting less to save you ladies from the hassle of changing your knickers everytime I did...... Your welcome


mines a nu nu ..

Plate..just put the light on eh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> just had a telling off for been lazy so I guess that's her pet hate of me. apparently I've got to tidy around and washed up by the time she's back from supermarket, like fvck that's gunna happen when I'm still laid in bed and its back 2 back episodes of storage hunters on Dave.
> 
> times like this I sit back and think how lucky she is to have me.


bet that [email protected] is forever saying....' Oh if only there was a whistle to blow'.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Your certainly a catch Betty!


yh I bet....it's like the poor fisherman who sat there for hours reels it in only to find it's a little sardine great catch!


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ur northern.....I can't help with education...sorrrryyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why lower yourself to a general insult your just falling to the same level.

I am a northerner with 2 jobs and train 7 days a week.

I am not chauvinistic , but can be a little loud and i dont drink beer or smoke.

funny how people judge others by things like that though.

oh im not educated to degree level but my common sense more than makes up for a bit of paper that states i sat in a room haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> I went out yesterday at 2pm and come home at 8pm. She's hit the roof and is in a fowl mood with me right now. Snappy, moody, pain in the ass douche bag.


when u left at 2 didu say il be back about 8?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Itsjayman02 said:


> why lower yourself to a general insult your just falling to the same level.
> 
> I am a northerner with 2 jobs and train 7 days a week.
> 
> ...


ok..see this here annoys me about men on UKM....they banter away, discuss women in a foul way but think it's ok, they get rude and rowdy to the females on UKM.....then when a female says something that is actually tongue in cheek with no intention to offend at all....there's always one wanting to make it look judgemental.

im northern too ...don't be so serious.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ok..see this here annoys me about men on UKM....they banter away, discuss women in a foul way but think it's ok, they get rude and rowdy to the females on UKM.....then when a female says something that is actually tongue in cheek with no intention to offend at all....there's always one wanting to make it look judgemental.
> 
> im northern too ...don't be so serious.


haha im not......and i never discuss women in a foul way my wife and my daughter would slap me silly.

I was merely pulling you on your generalisation....maybe i should pull the little boys too....sorry skye.x

hope this dont mean i have to send a kiss to the lads i upset haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> yh I bet....it's like the poor fisherman who sat there for hours reels it in only to find it's a little sardine great catch!


ouch lol :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> mines a nu nu ..
> 
> Plate..just put the light on eh


you couldn't handle the light..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Itsjayman02 said:


> haha im not......and i never discuss women in a foul way my wife and my daughter would slap me silly.
> 
> I was merely pulling you on your generalisation....maybe i should pull the little boys too....sorry skye.x
> 
> hope this dont mean i have to send a kiss to the lads i upset haha


u might have to some of the boys on here are partial to a friendly kiss 



Plate said:


> you couldn't handle the light..


turn it on turn it on :bounce:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Paul....please it's Sunday no biting


Is nibbling OK?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

graham58 said:


> thats what i thought,unless she fell asleep thinking about it.


I..........I.........

coughactuallydid........   however....I have thought of something......when I was in the forces, and had to bunk with the guys sometimes, they used to errmm....fart, scuse my language.....and trap me in the sleeping bag!!

Thats is not so nice really......I was once sick it was so bad.....barrrffff........

and yes, I know that girls do fart but.....but.................... :whistling: more politely I think?

Orrrrrrrrrrrr not? Hummm.....don't worry, I'm just fence sitting....hurrr hurrr..


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I..........I.........
> 
> and yes, I know that girls do fart but.....but.................... :whistling: more politely I think?
> 
> flubs you are back,nice nap.i always thought ladys didn,t fart.it was there bottom blowing kiss,s.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Is nibbling OK?


nope


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

about time you pulled you draws up anyhow skye,your nunu must be getting cold by now.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Love it when old iron knickers gets stuck in


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> nope


expected more from you in this thread


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> nope


A sneaky lick?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> about time you pulled you draws up anyhow skye,your nunu must be getting cold by now.


yh true it's timeI had a change of avi...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Love it when old iron knickers gets stuck in


thatcher ?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> yh true it's timeI had a change of avi...


i tell you what, I'll put my face as my avi...

but only if you do..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> expected more from you in this thread


they didn't come at me what can I do they started all 'ard' then sunk into oblivion


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> A sneaky lick?


not with any of u vile lot..yak!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> they didn't come at me what can I do they started all 'ard' then sunk into oblivion


I'm still here though


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> not with any of u vile lot..yak!


SHE CALLED ME VILE :crying: :crying:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> i tell you what, I'll put my face as my avi...
> 
> but only if you do..


u first



Verno said:


> SHE CALLED ME VILE :crying: :crying:


not u specifically


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> u first
> 
> not u specifically


no no ladies first..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> no no ladies first..


I ain't no lady ..asshole......see ladies don't say that do they...u first and il go down ....to....the.....neck  that's a good deal ur getting head and neck


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> not u specifically


Oh Phew :bounce:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> no no ladies first..





Skye666 said:


> I ain't no lady ..asshole......see ladies don't say that do they...u first and il go down ....to....the.....neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm vile and plates getting head........Go figure :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm vile and plates getting head........Go figure :confused1:


lol...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Time to step up @Plate


Hahahahahahahahaha

Get yourself outta this one @Plate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Get yourself outta this one @Plate


fvckin hell vern this isn't going as expected


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> fvckin hell vern this isn't going as expected


UK-m ladies mate. Just as you think you have the upper hand ................


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I ain't no lady ..asshole......see ladies don't say that do they...u first and il go down ....to....the.....neck  that's a good deal ur getting head and neck


Tell you what at 18:50 we will both change them to mug shots.. Deal?

get the screenshots ready @Verno


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate! Plate! Plate!...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh dear, sorry, did I type that out loud perchance? Lolololololollllllllllllll......

get it your chops out for the gurrrrls, for the gurrrrls, get your chops out for the gurrrrrrllllsss...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Tell you what at 18:50 we will both change them to mug shots.. Deal?
> 
> get the screenshots ready @Verno


Lol don't drag me into it. You fcuked this up allllllllll by yourself :devil2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry by the way, I'm just having such a laugh reading this thread.....sorry though.....

snicker snicker...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Sorry by the way, I'm just having such a laugh reading this thread.....sorry though.....
> 
> snicker snicker...


Haha the ball is in Skye's mou... no wait it's court, the ball is in her court now


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate said:


> Haha the ball is in Skye's mou... no wait it's court, the ball is in her court now


humph.......talk to the phalanges.....talk to the phalanges......18.56 and counting?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> humph.......talk to the phalanges.....talk to the phalanges......18.56 and counting?


personally id say her ass has fallen out...

gone awfully quiet flubs, to be expected when coming up against me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> why don't you kick it off Ms fartsack


goodness me, how very rude......stand by...it's no big deal... I don't actually care what anyone looks like, I'm just having a Sunday muck about.......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy keeeerrrrrrrrap! How did that get that big? Flol!! And eeek!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> goodness me, how very rude......stand by...it's no big deal... I don't actually care what anyone looks like, I'm just having a Sunday muck about.......
> 
> View attachment 114853


very nice..

i don't care if my mugs on here either really.. Just want to see what Skye looks like lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got no feckin' idea? I thought it was going in my avi square, gawwwwwwwd! :lol: ah well...sorry bout that..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Where has she gone like? Think I might do it while she is away..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like there are some chickens in the house  lol

Looks like there are some chickens in the house  lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

More pussies that the females


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> personally id say her ass has fallen out...
> 
> gone awfully quiet flubs, to be expected when coming up against me


lol you never lean do you bud? :lol:

Damn!!

*learn*


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Haha the ball is in Skye's mou... no wait it's court, the ball is in her court now


don't twist it plate face..I ofered u go first and il give u head and neck I'm a woman of my word..none of this 18,50 BS ...get it up or I'm out.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> very nice..
> 
> i don't care if my mugs on here either really.. Just want to see what Skye looks like lol


iv had face on here before ....honest


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Is it up yet?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol you never lean do you bud? :lol:
> 
> Damn!!
> 
> *learn*


or lean :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Is it up yet?


holy s**t YOUR GINGERRRRRRR. ....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> holy s**t YOUR GINGERRRRRRR. ....


woops wrong picture


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@Skye666 let's be Avin u


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> View attachment 114857


One for the "bank"


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> One for the "bank"


 :lol:

No likes left!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> @Skye666 let's be Avin u


lol ur actually better looking than I thought u would be!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> lol ur actually better looking than I thought u would be!!


One for the bank as well..? 



Bignath4607 said:


> I know wtf is that all about I like loadsa stuff and can't now


annoying int it pal..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> @Skye666 let's be Avin u


Ooooooooooohhhh skye..........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ooooooooooohhhh skye..........


I know ..but......but........but.....there not appropriate or have iPad in the way or...erm too many wrinkles....I :wub: plate though he's brave


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I know ..but......but........but.....there not appropriate or have iPad in the way or...erm too many wrinkles....I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha Boooooo Hiiiiiisssss

@Plate she's gonna welch on you mate!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Hahahaha Boooooo Hiiiiiisssss
> 
> @Plate she's gonna welch on you mate!


i had high hopes too mate..

You know the saying tho.. All talk no trousers..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I know ..but......but........but.....there not appropriate or have iPad in the way or...erm too many wrinkles....I :wub: plate though he's brave


haha.....quality......


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I know ..but......but........but.....there not appropriate or have iPad in the way or...erm too many wrinkles....I :wub: plate though he's brave


Lol you have let me down


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate said:


> i had high hopes too mate..
> 
> You know the saying tho.. All talk no trousers..


she is merely being mysterious....whooooo, whoooooo..........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Once bitten twice shy... You won't believe Skye again lol!


oi..shuddup u who's side u on.... :death:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> lol  !!! You just schooled Plate, he'll not forget that one was all I meant!!!


oh he wll not forget it il get reminded no doubt lol..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> lol  !!! You just schooled Plate, he'll not forget that one was all I meant!!!





Flubs said:


> she is merely being mysterious....whooooo, whoooooo..........





Skye666 said:


> oh he wll not forget it il get reminded no doubt lol..


Ladies, I'm all outta likes lol!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> God damn conspiracy


 :nono:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> lol  !!! You just schooled Plate, he'll not forget that one was all I meant!!!


Lol i was hoodwinked..

tbf tho once a photo was mentioned I got ganged up on..

What did I have lol ey @Verno.. Left me out in the cold there buddy lol

yes Skye al not forget..

(fvckin tags are sh1t!!!)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666

Time to turn ur ukm membership in


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I had your back lol


yeh cheers for that mate lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Time to turn ur ukm membership in


and surrender? ..hellllll noooooooo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I had your back lol


no u didn't !!!! And getting back to the thread.....this is what pisses me off about men..pretending they got their mates back in walks some .ladies and they cave and leave poor plate to defend himself poor ...poor plate :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> To be fair I though she actually was gonna put a pic up too :sneaky2:


She was convincing, especially with that "I'm a woman of my word" speech..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Lol i was hoodwinked..
> 
> tbf tho once a photo was mentioned I got ganged up on..
> 
> ...


Ahem! Did I? Did I really though??



Verno said:


> Hahahaha Boooooo Hiiiiiisssss
> 
> @Plate she's gonna welch on you mate!





Verno said:


> Ooooooooooohhhh skye..........


I had your back mate!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> no u didn't !!!! And getting back to the thread.....this is what pisses me off about men..pretending they got their mates back in walks some .ladies and they cave and leave poor plate to defend himself poor ...poor plate :lol:


Nope was here all along :devil2:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ahem! Did I? Did I really though??
> 
> I had your back mate!





Verno said:


> Lol don't drag me into it. You fcuked this up allllllllll by yourself :devil2:


 :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Btw @Skye666 nice diversion and de-escalation techniques.

You could get a job at my place


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> :whistling:


Haha

Touche squire!

Was a smokescreen..........

Honest :innocent:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Haha
> 
> Touche squire!
> 
> ...


lol I know mate I knew you had my back really..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> lol I know mate I knew you had my back really..


 :wub:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> To be fair I though she actually was gonna put a pic up too :sneaky2:


She?

@plate is hoping she is a she


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vetran said:


> glad you left pinky out she dont stand for no sh*t lol


Lmao thanks for that 

To your suprise, im pretty laid back with my bloke. Only think that makes my pizz fizz is he won't do anything off his own bat, for him to do anything round the house i have to ask him then he does it, other than that im all good. Men dont annoy me etc


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

@Verno

What pisses me off about guys...

EVERYTHING!!!

You leave dirty washing everywhere...You shave and don't clean up the hair...I never get cooked dinner...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> @Verno
> 
> What pisses me off about guys...
> 
> ...


Get the feeling that perhaps I shouldn't have asked lol.

Btw I do a mean tomato sandwich


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Get the feeling that perhaps I shouldn't have asked lol.
> 
> Btw I do a mean tomato sandwich


Its okay...

Maybe its just my guy that annoys me! x


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Six of one half a dozen of the other


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Its okay...
> 
> Maybe its just my guy that annoys me! x


What? why? I love that song!!

"IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII got sunshiiiiiiiiine...........on a cloudy day"


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sod it!! Wrong song


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Sod it!! Wrong song


Oh Verno!!! Ha Ha!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Oh Verno!!! Ha Ha!


 

Made you giggle though


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Best thread ever :lol:

What p!sses me off most is the jealousy. So a guy asked me for directions & suddenly he's going to start messaging me & [email protected] me? Erm no sit the f**k down.

Don't fking get me started on leaving towels on the bathroom floor, shaving over the toilet, not rinsing the bath out after use & using the toilet with the light off which of course is a non exhaustive list you annoying little b*stards.

ETA: Oh I hate how most need their hands holding through life. This is a genuine quote 'How do you run this bath?' because it had two taps instead of a mixer. The 'Mum how do I (insert simple basic task)?'. Seriously wtf is that


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Best thread ever :lol:
> 
> What p!sses me off most is the jealousy. So a guy asked me for directions & suddenly he's going to start messaging me & [email protected] me? Erm no sit the f**k down.
> 
> ...


lol you get it all out there did ya?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> lol you get it all out there did ya?


i think chappers needs a double dose of sausage just to chill out


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Best thread ever :lol:
> 
> What p!sses me off most is the jealousy. So a guy asked me for directions & suddenly he's going to start messaging me & [email protected] me? Erm no sit the f**k down.
> 
> ...


Ahem....who you calling little :sneaky2:

@Plate you hear whT she called you bud? Wouldn't stand for it myself!!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

:beer: yep that felt good haha! I'll sleep better now


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ahem....who you calling little :sneaky2:
> 
> @Plate you hear whT she called you bud? Wouldn't stand for it myself!!


 :lol: hey nowt wrong wi being hung like a hamsters tongue..

i think heavyassweights is right, sounds like she's not getting it from that post :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> :lol: hey nowt wrong wi being hung like a hamsters tongue..


Hahahahahahahahaha I'm gonna remember that one!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> i think heavyassweights is right, sounds like she's not getting it from that post :whistling:


And if that's the case then it is indeed a sorry state of affairs


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

haha hamsters tongue! wow

ETA: Also a bit of insight as to why this stuff happens would be good! Is severe jealousy amongst your kind quite common? Do you lot ring your mum every two minutes to find out if you can do scrambled egg in a microwave?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> haha hamsters tongue! wow


Yeah but it curls!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> And if that's the case then it is indeed a sorry state of affairs


agreed mate


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> Yeah but it curls!


hahah fk sake. Really intrigued about the most annoying things about women


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> hahah fk sake. Really intrigued about the most annoying things about women


It does I've seen it! Well sort of lol!!

That's gonna be one long ass thread!!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> It does I've seen it! Well sort of lol!!
> 
> That's gonna be one long ass thread!!


Haha it would. Definitely outnumbered!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> It does I've seen it! Well sort of lol!!
> 
> That's gonna be one long ass thread!!


you have seen what 

wasnt there one of those threads started?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> you have seen what


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> View attachment 114959


 :lol: :lol: :lol: lmao!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: lmao!!


surprisingly realistic!!

@DLChappers will that do you?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> surprisingly realistic!!
> 
> View attachment 114960


lol did you catch the Avi change?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> lol did you catch the Avi change?


it's not changed yet mate!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

HAHA! Can't even cope with this. I'm actually surprised how realistic it is as well! Haha oh my god

is a bit worrying though


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> it's not changed yet mate!


when they was asking for a pic I changed my Avi to my hamsters tongue.. Looks like no1 caught it lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> HAHA! Can't even cope with this. I'm actually surprised how realistic it is as well! Haha oh my god
> 
> is a bit worrying though


Like I said, he can curl it too 



Plate said:


> when they was asking for a pic I changed my Avi to my hamsters tongue.. Looks like no1 caught it lol


Lol mate. No I missed it!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> HAHA! Can't even cope with this. I'm actually surprised how realistic it is as well! Haha oh my god
> 
> is a bit worrying though


Why's it worrying? Average that int it??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Why's it worrying? Average that int it??


Yeah for a wasp! :lol:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Why's it worrying? Average that int it??


Don't worry it's personality that counts anyway!

Mr.Small :whistling:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Yeah for a wasp! :lol:


 :lol: I have no likes left!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Don't worry it's personality that counts anyway!
> 
> Big boy :whistling:


thank fvck for that..

And I fixed that last bit for you.. Much better


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> the more you do the more that is expected it's never going to be "enough"


You just managed to summarise the entire female population in one sentence, my friend :thumb


----------

